# Snoopy ate a goldfish cracker, will he be ok?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I was eating some goldfish crackers and Snoopy was sitting in front of my chair just staring at me like he wanted one. But I didn't give him one because I figured a dog shouldn't get human snacks because of all the salts and other stuff in them. Well I dropped a goldfish cracker and he gobbled it up before I could grab it. So do you think he will be fine? I will make sure it won't happen again but just wanted to be sure it wouldn't harm him.

Also if this is a stupid question please don't tease me, I'm just curious.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

ok just you listen here I can tease you if I want.... its one of the few opportunities I get to dish it back..... 

I use them for training treats at times
no worries. 
s


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

He'll be fine, but work on teaching a "leave it" command, so next time he won't gobble something up before you can get it off him.

Eating a goldfish cracker is fine. Eating a dropped Advil, for instance, not so much. I do let my dog eat things that are safe that fell on the floor, but he has to have permission from me to eat it first. I love the leave it command.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

How do I teach the leave it command? I wanted to take Snoopy to obiedence class's but I don't know of any besides the one at the pet store and I'm pretty sure the dog has to have all its shots, which Snoopy doesn't.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

To start training "leave it," hold a treat or something valuable in your hand, hold it in front of his nose, tell him to leave it, and close your hand when he goes for it. If you're using a clicker, click, if not, tell him he's a good boy, and reward him when he doesn't make an attempt to go for the treat. Some give the treat to the dog at that point, but I think it's best to give him a _different_ treat when rewarding him (even the same type, but out of a treat pouch or with a different hand), so he doesn't assume that he'll always get what he wants just by leaving it.

After he's got that down, progress to setting the treat on the floor, telling him to leave it, and snatching it up if he goes for it. Eventually, after a lot of practice, you'll be able to drop a treat off a table and have him ignore it.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> How do I teach the leave it command? I wanted to take Snoopy to obiedence class's but I don't know of any besides the one at the pet store and I'm pretty sure the dog has to have all its shots, which Snoopy doesn't.


I think I'd be more concerned about him not having his shots than eating a goldfish cracker, or a real goldfish or obedience classes.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if your implying that you think Snoopy hasn't had any of his shots or not but he has. He is up to date on them as far as his age goes. He doesn't get his next shot for a couple more weeks.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I'm not sure if your implying that you think Snoopy hasn't had any of his shots or not but he has. He is up to date on them as far as his age goes. He doesn't get his next shot for a couple more weeks.


Yup. That's what I thought you were saying. The wording made it seem like he wasn't up to date. If he's not old enough for particular shots hge needs in order to go to obedience classes, I just thought you would have said he isn't old enough. My bad. You do have to be careful as to what your dog ingests, but don't go overboard. So far my dogs have eaten pizza, popcorn, fish food, chips, pop tarts, birds, a mouse, hot dogs, cheese, an earring, a few unknowns and God knows what out of the garbage. Now the cheese was my mother-in law and on purpose, and I'm pretty sure my wife "drops" a lot more popcorn with the girls sitting under her than she does at the movies (she won't admit to that though). and having a 4 and a 7 year old in the house doesn't help either. My girls love getting in the car after we've taken a trip with my son. They do an excellent job of cleaning out his car seat. Don't become obsessive. If the worst thing Snoopy gets into is a goldfish cracker, you'll be a lucky owner.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I just looked on our humane society's website and they have puppy class's for dogs 8 weeks to 5 months old for 6 weeks and only $79. I'm going to get him into this class. The only thing he really needs help on his loose leash walking and other tricks I'd like to teach him. Because he will be walking for only a few steps and will stop and will continue to do this for the whole walk or he will be going behind me and in front of me, left to right and it gets annoying that I have to stop and untangle the leash from under him or from around me legs.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

And here I was laughing, thinking your snoopy ate a real live goldfish. 
I can't take my terriers near my friends goldfish pond, or they will be going fishing. My dogs like both kinds, real ones and the crackers.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, Snoopy couldn't jump up and get into my fish tanks.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

No, he will definitely not be ok. You've ruined him for life.  Everytime you eat goldfish now he'll want one.  

Who can blame him... they're so good. 

Teaching him 'leave it' is a very good suggestion and one command my dogs learn very early on.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess letting him lick them didn't help much either.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Durb, I think you are going to have a REAL problem on your hands now...he's going to want more goldfish.  My dogs LOOOOOOVE the goldfish and they will pretty much flip for some of that cheddary goodness.

Oh and I would be more than happy to train Snoopy for you...just send him to me... Promise, I'll send him back...lol


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Is this a serious question durk


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Anything accidently dropped on the floor belongs to Snoopy. If he can gobble it in one bite forget about it. With the exceptions of chocolate, grapes and such.

http://www.petalia.com.au/templates/storytemplate_process.cfm?story_no=257

click there ^^^^^^


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

mmmmmmm....goldfish crackers!!! Those are GOOD!!! But I'm really hungry right now, so anything sounds good!!

I think I ruined Uallis!! The other day I was eating a roast beef sandwich and I gave him a _tiny_ little piece of roast beef. It's the first "people" food he's ever had besides peanut butter and plain yogurt. Anyway, I swear I thought I saw his eyes glaze over in ecstasy from it. I think I've created a monster because now every time I eat something, he plops down next to me and looks at me in a pitiful way, like, "OH COME ON!!! Please give me a bite! PLEASE!" He's so funny!!  

All this talk of food his making me even more hungry....

007Dogs--That's what I thought too!! LOL!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Oh and I would be more than happy to train Snoopy for you...just send him to me... Promise, I'll send him back...lol


Alright, just send me your.... wait a minute. No way! 




Mdawn said:


> mmmmmmm....goldfish crackers!!! Those are GOOD!!! But I'm really hungry right now, so anything sounds good!!
> 
> I think I ruined Uallis!! The other day I was eating a roast beef sandwich and I gave him a _tiny_ little piece of roast beef. It's the first "people" food he's ever had besides peanut butter and plain yogurt. Anyway, I swear I thought I saw his eyes glaze over in ecstasy from it. I think I've created a monster because now every time I eat something, he plops down next to me and looks at me in a pitiful way, like, "OH COME ON!!! Please give me a bite! PLEASE!" He's so funny!!
> 
> All this talk of food his making me even more hungry....


Thats just like the new Dairy Queen commercial where the dog is whimpering for a chicken tender and the guy gives it to him and the dog is holding it in his mouth and he starts whimpering again and then the guy go's "are you serious?" and then he let him dip the chicken tender in the dip.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL!!! I saw that commercial! Uallis wouldn't wait for the dip though...If I offered Uallis a chicken tender, it'd be gone in under a second. Uallis is a little...crazy when it comes to food. Sometimes I think that is all he thinks about...it must be the Mastiff in him...They LOVE their food...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Alright, just send me your.... wait a minute. No way!


 oh well...foiled dog-knapping attempt #1


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

Well if it makes you feel any better sparky ate a half of a pb & j sandwich today.Or should I say snatched a pb & j off the coffee table, I forgot my little one was eating and let sparky out of the kitchen and wham. We need to work on "leave it". He just had his last shots yesterday, we start obediance classes the 12th.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Ha if you saw the things my old lab used to eat you would be amazed. Go read the book Marley and Me. He ate EVERYTHING and lived to tell about it. Not saying goldfish crackers are good for a puppy but one won't harm Snoopy. The dog I had growing up as a kid never ate dog food...he lived on "people food" and that included doritos and whatever else my brothers and I ate....and he lived to almost 20!  Not condoning that - I wouldn't do that to my dog...just saying you can relax a little.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

We left my old dog Sammy home alone once, he has never done anything wrong before when left alone I may add. One day my mom left her bags of food on the ground after shopping. We went to go back and get something. 5 mins when we get back a 5lb bag of beef jerky was gone, 2 raw steaks ( only RAW diet he ever had  ) and a couple bags of chips. We got back and he was hiding under our bed and wouldnt come out lol. He lived off people food pretty much. What ever me and my brother would give him when we were young. He lived to 16 too


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> 5lb bag of beef jerky


As a jerky-junkie, where in the world do you get a five pound bag of jerky?! The biggest I see are at most 8 ounces.

Probably just as well. I'd eat the whole bag in one sitting, then be sick for a week.

Mmmmm... jerky.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

I remember when I was a kid we had a Basset -Pretty Boy who ate everything. We had family over for lunch one day and he ate an entire deli tray and 2 loafs of bread-including the bags. And the WORST thing was an entire box (24 bars)cardboard & wrappers of Worlds finest choclate bars-we were selling them for a school fundraiser. We thought it was the end for Pretty boy. It was a few hours before we got home and found out (wrapper scraps everywhere) we rushed him to the vet who said it was too late to get him to throw to up and to say our goodbyes. Needless to say he lived 8 more years.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I know of a dog who ate 4 pounds of fundraiser candybars. The day they were to be delivered. Seventy dollars worth of chocolate. 

On the bright side, the dog was fine. Most of the candybars were peanut butter filled, or crunch bars, and all were milk chocolate, so it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Things my dogs have eaten:

Runt dachshund ate an entire package of chocolate-flavored Ex-Lax. (A laxative, for you youngsters out there.) Who would have guessed a 12-pound dog could poop 15 pounds?
25-pound beagle ate the better part of a 25 pound bag of dog food belonging to my uncle's vizslas.
Irish setter ate a can of dog food. She opened the can herself and ate most of the can, as well as the contents.
120-pound lab ate 72 large, turkey-shaped cutout cookies. When I came home five hours later, he was hungry. 24 hours later, he experienced a significant gastric event, but was otherwise unharmed.
Esther chewed up an empty Rimadyl bottle. My wife didn't know it was emptied so, on the advice of the vet, she tried to induce vomiting by sticking a turkey baster of peroxide down her throat. So she ate the turkey baster. She never did throw up. I came home to find tiny remnants of turkey baster outside the back door.
These are the five dogs I've had in my life. We do the best we can and sometimes we mess up. If we're lucky, they - and we - get another chance.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Emergency Vets had a special a few months back called "The Things Pets Eat." It's a great episode. 

I've seen/heard some pretty freaky culinary delights working for a vet. I know a whippet who's eaten silly putty (the putty, not the egg), a toy coyote covered in rabbit fur, crayons, lipstick and the owner's goldfish. 

A German Shorthaired Pointer tops them all with a medical chart that reads like every pet owners' worst nightmare. Everytime the owner calls, the same thought goes through everyone's head, "What'd he eat now?" Socks, gloves, oven mitts, pantyhouse, houseplants, dishtowels, loaves of bread in the bag, tubes of antibiotic ointment, assorted other plastic containers. When the dog was in for surgery (not related to his dietary habits - he's actually never needed surgery for his unique food choices) a few years ago, it was supposed to be admitted on an empty stomach. I'm sure the owner thought the dog hadn't eaten, but he still threw up what looked like the lid of a yogurt container. Thankfully, not while under anesthesia.


----------

